# Problemas ao sair do X

## callebe

Olá Pessoal.

Sou novo no mundo linux e no mundo gentoo.

tenho meu sistema instalado a menos de uma semana apenas.

instalei o X nele e rodou direito, mas ao sair ele muda as configurações do monitor e perde a frenquencia inicial e por isso não vejo nada no monitor. o que faço para quando sair do X as configurações de vídeo voltarem ao normal?

Tudo o que fiz até agora foi seguindo a risca a doc do gentoo.

----------

